# My over the top JTR Speakers Bedroom



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I don't have a dedicated room and haven't gotten a front projector yet but it hasn't stopped me from making my 1700' cu (MAX) bedroom into a full reference volume beast.

Speaker:
3 JTR Quintuple 8's - Identical fronts
2 JBL 8340a sides

Sub(s):
1 JTR Captivator - Second coming
Powered by a bridged ep2500 and ep4000

Gear:
111fd Kuro (50")
AS-EQ1
Reckhorn b-1
Panny dmp-bd-35 (this needs to GO!)


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I suggest diffusers in the back corners over panel treatments. With the seating distance putting a panel behind your head on top of the mantle would improve your sound a lot. Bookshelves actually make good diffusors and help with the surround ambiance. So put one in each corner and you should improve the sound a bit. 

If you get a second sub put it on the back wall if you can.

the pictures really do help with the sound some. So good job with those.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Actually I tried the sub in that back corner and used the as-eq1 to plot the response (not perfect but a start) and the response was horrible. I should post a pic of the other side of the room because it is an x factor. there is another nook on the other side of the fireplace that is bigger than this one with a bed in it (perfectly fits the head of a queen bed) and a window outlet that is 3 windows strutter out from the main room lines.

I planned on putting the second sub further away from the seating area to the right of the first sub either along the front wall corner with the side (maybe 6 feet away from this sub)2 or on the side wall with the back end in the window outlet.

As far as the back corner, I need to get a blu ray/dvd rack and was thinking of putting it there, something tall if i can find it.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

You are going to need a projector pretty soon to match those awesome speakers.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't get another sub if you can't get the right placement. You can't possibly use the headroom of the first one in a room that small. We are talking a Cinema level systems. In fact I recommended those speakers to a guy building a cinema a few weeks ago.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly... I can use the headroom.

I run my subs 3-5dB hot at times and sometimes I go as high as -2dB from reference so I ask a lot of my subs (general listening is -8dB to -5dB so I am always around reference volume for LFE).

I have run the PR to its physical limits a couple times but it is a design that is just foam and has no weights so it does no damage.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

Big Worm said:


> You are going to need a projector pretty soon to match those awesome speakers.


I am trying to hold onto the Kuro and the only way I can do that and afford the projector is to start a new job... Should be within the next couple weeks.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you run REW? I suspect room issues are the culprit of inadequate bass. This is a pro level sub and it has no passive radiator either. If that sub isn't enough for you than you will need a horn. Remember you will need a 20amp line to fully drive the behringer amp.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> Have you run REW? I suspect room issues are the culprit of inadequate bass. This is a pro level sub and it has no passive radiator either. If that sub isn't enough for you than you will need a horn. Remember you will need a 20amp line to fully drive the behringer amp.


Yes it does have a passive radiator. That big thing you see in the picture is a passive radiator, the 12" woofer is inside the bandpass design. The PR actually handles the higher frequencies in this dedign and is not weighted. 

I have 3 20amp circuits in my room and 2 of them are shared with almost nothing besides minor electronic. I may not have true dedicated lines but it is VERY close as I have each behringer on different 20amop circuits with just these minor things on them (one has nothing)

The room does have issues in the upper bass that the AS-eq1 might be boosting. 

I have included the calibration results but please note that I have crossovers at 80hz so the 100hz+ problems are not a big issue and are probably caused by the design of the sub NOT doing very well above 80-85hz. This design characteristic, combined with the room effect and the PR reaching its limits, makes me think I need to diverge from the golden rule of setting the lpf to lfe at 120hz and move it closer to 100hz so that tones in this range are not subject to boosting and hurting the PR by making it do things it is not meant to do.

Oh and please know - I am not arguing. I am sure you can teach me 1000 things but I want to make sure you know where I am coming from and my thoughts on the equipment so that you have a better picture from which to draw your advice


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

I just noticed. Maybe I should lower my crossovers to 70hz. 

That is a little low for my liking with these speakers but it would cut out the drop from 70 to 80 from being boosted. I am concerned about this though because I run my bass hot, there will be a big difference in the volume of tones that take place at 70hz and below being much louder than those above it and leaving 10hz above 70hz that I would like to be played higher, being played lower instead.


----------

